# And They Want To Regulate Vaping!!



## Just B (29/4/14)

This is the Precautions , side effects and interactions of a box of herbal tablets bought off the shelf in a health shop....... And e-cigs are frowned upon and questioned.............. Truly just don't get it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

LOL

imagine we had to put that on the juice labels

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (29/4/14)

Holy mother of duck!!! what the hell are in those tablets


----------



## johan (29/4/14)

If you want to get a fright, just read the contra indications on almost all prescribed drugs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Just B (29/4/14)

Tabs are called "naturally high" and they elevate brain serotonin, dopamine and noradrenaline. It is to assist in the feeling of well being.


----------



## Rex_Bael (29/4/14)

My favourite is still when one of the side-effects is listed as 'death.' There is something very poetic about an industry where death can be relegated to being a simple side-effect.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Just B (29/4/14)

@Rex_Bael that is just so funny but sadly very true as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (30/4/14)

So true @Just "B" !!!! (Regarding your original post above)


----------



## Joey786 (30/4/14)

One of the cough syrups side effect is diarrhoea 

Imagine taking a cough syrup to get rid of cough n now you have a diarrhoea, in a way they right, the cough will be gone as you will be too scared to cough... In case

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/14)

Lol. I know the two don't go well together 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbear (30/4/14)

What are the 2 worst medical conditions to be afflicted with at the same time?

Altzhiemers and diarrhea

Forgetting where you where running to in a hurry 

(respect to persons who suffer either of these conditions)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Robert Howes (29/5/14)

This is an interesting article in the Mail & Guardian for those interested.
http://mg.co.za/article/2013-09-06-00-e-cigarettes-cancer-risk-close-to-zero

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

